# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 Mediatek v1.44

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.44 - LG Leon/Spirit series support and more *  - New MTK model line suport: LG 
 Initial list of supported models  * LG Leon Series: H320, H324, H324T, H324TR, H326, H326G, H326TV
 LG Spirit Series: H420, H420F, H422, H422T, H422TV* 
 Supported operations: 
 Read full info (with extended info)
 Firmware (factory like) read 
 Firmware (factory like) write
 FlashDump Read / Write
 NVRAM Read / Write
 Security Read / Write
 UserLocks Reset (Include LG "Knock Code") without data lost
 PatternLock Reading
 HW test - RAM, eMMC, Battery
 Security repair - IMEI1, IMEI2, WiFi-MAC, BT-MAC
 SP unlock (Unlock Code Reading)
 AppManager
 Format FileSystem
 Repair ExtData
 Flash Erase
 Fix Unknown BaseBand
 Init Preloader
 Forensic: PhoneBook extraction
 Forensic: User Gallery (Photo / Video) extraction 
 All supported operations do not require ADB/Root/Emergency mode 
- FW Read Engine Revised
 Improved AutoDetection
 Brand-Specific improvements
 New types supported 
 MT87xx - tablet specific changes 
 Files verification improved
 FP Factory FW reading revised - new types supported 
- Other  
 DataDirect Engine updated
 SP Unlock revised
 HW test revised for MT6575/MT6577
 Flash ID database updated
 FlashLoader updated
 Model list revised, new brand included - LG (LG should be selected for correct LG servicing)
 LG drivers can be found on support
 Format FS fixed for MT6575/MT6577 NAND
 Random WiFi/BTMac generation - just double select required field to generate new values
 Some other bugfixes and improvements  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
New method to *upload firmware* files to support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
New method to *download firmware* files from support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

